# Best Bluetooth Earphone under 3k



## sri ram (Jul 31, 2016)

Guys I would like to know which among these has better sound quality and durable
1. Brainwavz blu 100
2. Boat rockerz 230
3. Soundpeats q7
Also please tell me if there are any better options in that price range. Thanks.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

Checkout F&D W30


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 3, 2016)

$hadow said:


> Checkout F&D W30



TS asked for BT Earphone. W30 is speaker right?


SRI RAM. check out Mpow wolverins. Never tested them personally, but overall reviews seems to be fine.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

jkultimate said:


> TS asked for BT Earphone. W30 is speaker right?
> 
> 
> SRI RAM. check out Mpow wolverins. Never tested them personally, but overall reviews seems to be fine.



W30 is a bluetooth speaker.


----------



## sri ram (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you mate!!! Will check it for sure

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 4, 2016)

sri ram said:


> Thank you mate!!! Will check it for sure
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Do let us know if you purchase any.


----------



## sri ram (Aug 4, 2016)

Bought mpow bullfight  read positive reviews on Amazon.com

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 4, 2016)

sri ram said:


> Bought mpow bullfight  read positive reviews on Amazon.com
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Awesome..... do let me know after you've got it personally. Especially the bass side. Will you?


----------



## sri ram (Aug 4, 2016)

Sure bro!!! 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## suchk (Aug 16, 2016)

sri ram said:


> Bought mpow bullfight  read positive reviews on Amazon.com
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



I am also thinking about buying these, seeing the reviews on Amazon. So, wanted to know what you feel about these after using it? 
Can you also let me know how they compare to wired headphones? How far off are these in terms of sound quality as compared to the wired earphones (any range) you have used? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sri ram (Aug 22, 2016)

Bro, it's been nearly 24days since the order was placed and yesterday oly the product was shipped. Will receive by this week I guess. Will update you guys for sure!!!

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------

